# Sourcing Honey



## shiloh (Jun 13, 2012)

Any suggestions as to the best place to buy orange-blossom honey in a three pound batch? Making my first mead and the prices at the grocery stores are a bit high.

Thanks


----------



## tonyandkory (Jun 13, 2012)

I have had lots of luck with AnnasHoney I have bought 24lb of blackberry honey from them.


----------



## VineSwinger (Jun 14, 2012)

Groeb/Miller farms
Dutch Gold Honey
The WEBstaurant store

just a few and one more if you'd like some star thistle honey...sleeping bear honey

Do a search and they will come up...best deal is always on 60 lbs, but you can get 5lbs at decent prices usually.


----------



## fatbloke (Jun 16, 2012)

as it appears youre in the US, I'd have thought here would be as good a place as any................


----------



## cindy (Jun 16, 2012)

great link fat! I plan to make mead in the future. I saved the honey locator there's two honey sources
right near me.
Thanks!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 16, 2012)

ive been wanting to make mead but i am afraid of bees. Ask Wade for his honey stung recipe. Doesnt get much better than that


----------



## fatbloke (Jun 17, 2012)

arcticsid said:


> ive been wanting to make mead but i am afraid of bees. Ask Wade for his honey stung recipe. Doesnt get much better than that


Well just locate a local apiary/bee keeper and call them to ask about buying enough honey for your intended brew.

It's not as if you have to go and ask the bee's is it......... As for recipes and other info, try Gotmead and Homebrewtalk

Actually, if you use the Gotmead NewBee Guide for info initially, and you're concerned about spending out for something that you're not sure about, chapter 6 of the NewBee guide has the recipe for JAO/Joe's ancient orange - which is a nice, easily followed recipe. All the ingredients can be sourced from local grocery stores. You just have to get a fermenter.

It may be that you can't exactly replicate the recipe - not to worry, just use materials as close as possible to the recipe and copy the method exactly.

It usually comes out good. Sweet ? yes, but once it's clear and the fruit has dropped, you can just bottle it to age it - for at least 6 months.


----------

